# Burris fastfire 3 problems... need answers



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 11, 2015)

Got my fastfire 3 in today for my son's gun and it was nothing short of a piece of junk. At start up these were several red specks illuminated just below the actual red dot. I tried cleaning the part that emits the red dot but it appeared that the problem was inside that lense. The next problem was that after powering the sight off and on a few times it just simply quit working. It powered off one time and never powered on again. I could only get it to work by holding the power button in and then it would go out. One more problem and this may just be the way I'm looking at it. The dials for elevation says Up with an arrow going clockwise and the windage says left with and arrow going clockwise. Now me assuming those arrows meant to adjust up or the left I should turn clockwise on the screw on whichever dial and I'd either go up or to the left. Nope. I had to go counter clockwise to move the bead up or to the left. Is this normal for this sight to be like this? I've contacted the company I bought it from and another one is on the way but dang didn't expect this kind of problem out of a very expensive sight.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sounds like you got a bad one.  I'm glad Burris is taking care of you as I've always heard they do.


----------



## MatthewGentry (Mar 12, 2015)

If the dot goes up your point of impact will go down I do believe


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 12, 2015)

MatthewGentry said:


> If the dot goes up your point of impact will go down I do believe



Correct

Call Burris, they will make it right.


----------

